# Behold! A Pale Horse...



## bairdco (Mar 4, 2016)

Picked up this Husky Industrial bike for $125 on sunday.

Sat around most of the day in what I call the "creative staring" mode, thinking up ideas.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 4, 2016)

On monday, I went to work on it. Junked most of the parts, tossed the frame and fork in the sandblaster, and dug thru my piles of parts.

Laced up some worksman wheels after their turn in the blaster, and started on the forks, bars, etc.

Over the next three days I chopped and welded up some truss rods, modified some handlebars, destroyed some rod brake phillips bars, added a coaster brake bracket, mechanical limkage for the front drum brake, chopped the seat tube at the top tube and made a custom layback post, then sandblasted every single part and sprayed it all with a matte clear so it's colourless. Hence the "pale horse" name.

3 days, start to finish (I get obsessed sometimes,) and this bomb-proof flat tracker is finished...


----------



## bairdco (Mar 4, 2016)

More pics


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 5, 2016)

Sweet nice ride


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2016)

That's cool, and I bet it stops with authority!  It think you need a rear drum to balance it out.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2016)

awesome,my staring modes never worked like that!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2016)

Added a 51t chainring, a kmc "rustbuster" chain, and custom made a million candle power rechargeable headlight.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 9, 2016)

It looks really nice!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. Not exactly an old bike, but it has the look of one. And rides awesome!


----------

